# Spider Silk as Fishing Line



## SpideRy (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's a question for you all... If Spider Silk could be turned into fishing line, would it work well? Would you use it? I've been reading up and it sounds like a legitimate future possibility. As far as I can tell, the line would be invisible in water, and about 2-3 times the strength of monofilament (tensile strength per square inch). There are lots of variables I'm not directly addressing (line memory, durability, etc...) but I'm just wondering about the basics for now. Thoughts?

- SpideyRy (Go Aggies!)


----------



## sofiajoe (Oct 9, 2014)

its really a nice post n page i really like ur page n the question u asked


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Spiderman. Is that advertising I smell? Are we coming in the back door to hawk some goods? I couldn't help but notice we're posting from IBM in Connecticut.

.


----------



## billgate (Mar 12, 2015)

Have you seen the new Mummy Worms? Great for ice fishing or actually for any time of the year. Much like a grub worm, these are mummified grubs that work awesome and store great. Can be stored up to 2 years in a fridge or 8 months in your tackle box. Available in many colors, these are the latest thing to hit the market for bait and are incredible.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billgate said:


> Have you seen the new Mummy Worms? Great for ice fishing or actually for any time of the year. Much like a grub worm, these are mummified grubs that work awesome and store great. Can be stored up to 2 years in a fridge or 8 months in your tackle box. Available in many colors, these are the latest thing to hit the market for bait and are incredible.


Howdy Bill and welcome to the forum. I couldn't help but notice you are posting from Islamabad Pakistan. Are you on vacation? A spammer? Worse yet, a Democrat? If you're on vacation I hope you're having a nice time. I'm sorry, but if you're a spammer or a Democrat your stay here may be uncomfortable and more than likely brief.

.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kind of hard on Democrats aren't you? :mrgreen: I'm a pro Union guy, but definately disagree with alot of the attitudes of entitlement that the Demos seem to adhere to.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Kind of hard on Democrats aren't you? :mrgreen: I'm a pro Union guy, but definately disagree with alot of the attitudes of entitlement that the Demos seem to adhere to.


Uh.....I need to work on my delivery some or use more smiley faces.

.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Need to make a new forum for advertising i guess


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Uh.....I need to work on my delivery some or use more smiley faces.
> 
> .


 Edited by wyogoob:
Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird's delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life's sweetest creation.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

massmanute said:


> I wonder if one substituted the word "republicans" in place of "democrats" in the post referring to "really nice targets," would the post then be censured as being "political" and therefore out of place in this forum?
> 
> Moderators, what do you think?


 Edited by wyogoob:
Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird's delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life's sweetest creation.

.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There. equal time. We're good now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

massmanute said:


> I wonder if one substituted the word "republicans" in place of "democrats" in the post referring to "really nice targets," would the post then be censured as being "political" and therefore out of place in this forum?
> 
> Moderators, what do you think?


Either way the "target" thing is inappropriate.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry it was a joke. Notice the little joke thingies


----------

